

Where to study abroad? - dotslash

I have plans to study my 3rd or 4th year abroad and want to experience an interesting and different culture but also have use for it in my career.<p>I guess the obvious choice would be China, learn the culture and perhaps at least to speak the language(writing takes forever I suppose).<p>What other interesting places? Brazil is a growing economy with a nice culture and have some good universities.<p>What else? Anyone been in China, especially Shanghai?
======
dlokshin
Not quite on topic, but if I may, I'd recommend doing a summer internship
abroad instead of studying abroad. I did this twice while in school (London
and Singapore) and felt that I had a much better sense of the culture than
friends who had chosen to study abroad. What tends to happen is that students
who go abroad to study end up hanging out with others who are abroad to study.
In that way you don't really get a sense of the community that you initially
intended to experience. When you're working, it's very different: you go out
to the pub after work, they invite you to events with friends, and you learn
about their views, habits, and customs by just coming into work.

